# Sykes bridge octagon



## mike_s (Apr 26, 2013)

The octagon pier is boarded up closed. I guess storm damage.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

No, I did that. I just didn't want anybody else fishing my spot. Hope y'all don't mind.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

welldoya said:


> No, I did that. I just didn't want anybody else fishing my spot. Hope y'all don't mind.


That could lead to a test of your Obama Plan care (or lack of).:yes:


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Didn't mean to be a thread stopper. Just a little humor.


----------

